# Strings and Percussion Tuition under Threat in West Lothian (Scotland)



## Bonnie151 (Mar 18, 2018)

Apologies for being a newbie and apologies if this is in the wrong place (Mods, feel free to move/delete if necessary!), but I thought it best fit under "News".

I am part of a small but determined group of parents who have formed "Save Our Strings and Percussion" here in West Lothian following our Council's decision to completely withdraw Strings and percussion tuition from our schools, along with the associated ensembles. I am from Massachusetts originally and first learned to play the violin under a similar programme and from that was able to join a fantastic youth orchestra which took me round the world performing in all sorts of fantastic venues. This is why I'm involved in this issue (I also have two children who study musical instruments, but not those affected).

The decision is particularly worrying, not just from the enjoyment factor of playing an instrument, but also because in Scotland, removal of tuition will greatly damage anyone studying Music as a subject. While there is no requirement for schools to provide tuition, if you want to study to Nat5 (age 15/16ish) or Higher (key for university, sat 16/17ish) level, you need to show a certain level of proficiency- a level which is exceedingly difficult without tuition.

We also have a great worry that other Councils are watching this and that Music takeup will decline. We're asking that the Council look for other options within the agreed budget such as means tested fees, private funding etc.

If you'd be interested in reading more about it, in our first week we've had quite a bit of media coverage. We've also had tweets in support of us by Nicola Benedetti and John Rutter (I won't link to those as they have linked to our petition in their tweets).

https://www.scotsman.com/news/opini...ic-tuition-for-kids-is-so-important-1-4707321

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...hian_Council_plans_to_cut_instrument_tuition/

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/local-news/school-pupils-protest-council-plans-12187528

If anyone wanted more information, please let me know. Otherwise, wish me luck? Thank you for taking the time to read.


----------

